# AT Ground Wires came 2day



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

1st mod of any kind since I got the Altima....I got them in Black, I like the stock look, I like the sleeper look....

future mods, nismo suspension+sway bars, nismo intake and way down the line an exhaust....

rims maybe, body kit is a no go, not big fans of them...only cetain kits on certain cars (i.e. abflug supra)

fiance and I share the car till it's paid off and I can buy her a SUV


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

well after the install my windows can't really tell if they move up and down faster, but I know for sure dat my sunroof moves quick as shiet now compared 2 b4 the install.....other than dat I can't really tell any difference. was my 1st mod because I plan on a serious entertainment setup inside the car. throttle response seem better but I think dat was in my head...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sunroof in the Altima is damn sure slow, or at least mine was. Nismo susp. and CAI are a good decision, along the lines of exhaust, I would recommend Mossy Performance. There are several good threads about all three, and the pros v. cons of each.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

dont buy anything nismo. you are just flushing $$$ down the toilet. the AT wires should also smooth out your idle a bit and maybe even squeeze a bit more juice out of you headlights. not a bad first mod.


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

I got HIDs so if my headlights were brighter, I wouldn't notice....but I have concluded it has helped the throttle response, there used to be a nasty wait for power like I was runnin' a turbo and waitin' for it to spool up, but dat has been elimanated....
reason for the nismo....1st choice was the Tein suspension, but I have yet to see sum1 wit' it dialed in on here and for the extra few bucks it is over the Nismo, I'll take the nismo. I really haven't heard any complaints bout the nismo, except from people who don't ride on the suspension at all either


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

forget about the nismo.. i got the ksports that were being advertised around.. a friend of mine got them a while back for 700 bucks got a great deal on a m45 so he let the alti go.. now i get to enjoy the ksports they look great they're gonna be put in soon.. and so far the ppl that have them speak very very highly of them.. i wouldn't fuck with nismo.. i switched my injen intake to a nismo one .. and a week later the injen was back in there.. the AT grouning wires are great i have them on my 2.5 and they do help throlle a bit but the best is that semi sounding idle it helped it very much...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

all you have to do is rim it up!!!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> all you have to do is rim it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

That's the GPS antenna for the avic


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i was thinking about the se-r spoiler but i'm not sure if it will look nice.. the rims and the tails yes.. but the spoiler would make it look like a fake ass se-r .. i think.. but i could be wrong.. ill post some pics tomorrow with the lip kit on cause those are kinda old..


----------

